# Did I finally get a boy?



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My youngest White Cochin is now 9 weeks 3 days old. So what do you think, did I finally get a boy? 

I originally ordered a male from Meyer hatchery along with others chicks, well I had a few chicks die and a couple the wrong sex. My one and only male I specifically ordered as male ended up being a female, so this little guy was one of the replacements to fix my order since I had so many issues.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

AWEEEE its cute.. i have no clue, but look at those evil eye stare eyes.. hahaha.. CUTE!!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i see lost of red so at that young of an age i would say boy
my hens didn't get red in the face like that till they were more than 20 weeks old


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure for sex but gosh that's one adorable little sweetie!!!


----------

